# Lets do HOTD (Hair of the day)...



## BronzedVampy (Jul 21, 2007)

Today 07/21/07
I tried today on new products for curly/wavy hair.
Paul Mitchell volume shampoo
Loreal Unfrizz Smoothing Treatment (new for me) recommended to me as Kerastase alternative.
Aussie Moist leave in cream (new for me)
and my diffuser on T3 blowdryer..lol
Veredict:
Loreal Treatment is good but could never replace my Kerastase Masquintense.
Aussie Moist leave in, I loved how my hair looked the first couple hours, but later I had bad tangles underneath my hair..maybe the silicones? I better stay away from them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












front look..


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 21, 2007)

Very sexy hair!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 22, 2007)

looks awesome, i've been also looking for some new curly hair stuff - i have about the same type of hair as yours but with long side-swept bangs

here's a recommendation for your curly hair: Frederic Fekkai Wave Spray
i use it when i get out of the shower, when im about to blow dry, and on my way out the door! i love this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





any rec's for hairspray that doesnt leave curlies crunchy?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 22, 2007)

that is gorgeous!! I can never get my hair like that


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 22, 2007)

love it :]


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2007)

You have beautiful hair.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 22, 2007)

You are a hottie! very nice hair!


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 22, 2007)

You look kinda like Rosario Dawson!

but I don't think its the cones that would cause tangles...as they tend to make hair slick and detanglicious


----------



## Morsel (Jul 22, 2007)

I would kill for your hair!!


----------



## pinkpsp (Jul 22, 2007)

wow.. it looks gorgeous !


----------



## BronzedVampy (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurenmo88* 

 
_looks awesome, i've been also looking for some new curly hair stuff - i have about the same type of hair as yours but with long side-swept bangs

here's a recommendation for your curly hair: Frederic Fekkai Wave Spray
i use it when i get out of the shower, when im about to blow dry, and on my way out the door! i love this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





any rec's for hairspray that doesnt leave curlies crunchy?_

 
Thanks, I love FF luscious curls, that is my HG product, however I always look for alternatives, I will give a try to the wave spray, thanks for info and btw I don't use hairspray, they make my hair tangle and I don't like the sticky feel..sorry I can't help you with that.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 23, 2007)

beautiful! i def think members should post more HOTDs


----------



## lainielainie (Jul 30, 2007)

Your hair is so beautiful, I would kill for that, you're so pretty


----------

